# Moving from uk to Spain



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone I was looking to move to Spain from uk somewhere that's affordable I am on social security benefits as an a stay at home mother with 2 girls and a man that works in Arnold Clark tyre distribution supervisor. My youngest girls starts school this summer so I plan to go get a job to refresh my call centre experience I have a background in sales as well so will be hoping to get a job but I need to no where the best place would for me and my children to live it has to be near a town beach school shops Docters ect ect. Wee would require renting a property reasonable cheap we do plan to save around 5000 to use until we get a job I need to no does public school cost I get free education over here is it the same over there ? Is there any fees ? What would be the right thing for me to do to go ahead and move to Spain *thanks*Honest answers please would be appreciated also how much is energy prices and sky prices and how does council tax work ? Thanks


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there. Have a look at the forum 'sticky' threads as a lot of what you need to know is already talked about. But a couple of thing for you to think about:

Spain is on its knees economically with unemployment as high as 40% is some areas. Unless you can speak the language to a very very high level the chances of you finding work are extremely thin; without a solid skill that cannot be filled my a Spaniard you won't get regular work. £5k will last you maybe two months after you have paid a deposit and rent on somewhere to live.

Some UK benefits are transferable, but by no means all and there is no benefit system here for you to try and fall back on, no money, no house, you go back to the UK with less than you left with.

Your looking at moving to a country with high unemployment, you don't speak the language, you don't know the rules and regulations and there is little hope of you finding work.

Sorry to appear negative but I would say to you 'Stay put in the UK'.


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for that but I am speaking some Spanish at the moment I plan to be advanced by the time I come over to be honest loveing here ain't that good I would rather work maybe even try and get experience for working in a bank airport hotel work what about this type of work ?


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Weesuz if you were to do a search on this site you will find loads of threads explaining how bad the situ is for people who don't speak the lingo or have no job lined up.

the uk & ireland where i am based pretty much give benefits away if you qualify in Spain that's not the case if you don't or have never paid into the system you won't get a bean and you'll end up starving I know this sounds a bit a alarmist but it is 100% true.

5000 grand won't get you far after a couple of months. I know this isn't the reply you wanted but you need to know the truth.

I'm planning a move but don't need to work so its a big difference,but good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> Hi everyone I was looking to move to Spain from uk somewhere that's affordable I am on social security benefits as an a stay at home mother with 2 girls and a man that works in Arnold Clark tyre distribution supervisor. My youngest girls starts school this summer so I plan to go get a job to refresh my call centre experience I have a background in sales as well so will be hoping to get a job but I need to no where the best place would for me and my children to live it has to be near a town beach school shops Docters ect ect. Wee would require renting a property reasonable cheap we do plan to save around 5000 to use until we get a job I need to no does public school cost I get free education over here is it the same over there ? Is there any fees ? What would be the right thing for me to do to go ahead and move to Spain *thanks*Honest answers please would be appreciated also how much is energy prices and sky prices and how does council tax work ? Thanks


The best place for you to live with what you've told us is the UK. You get benefits, child allowance, free health care for the family and you will have friends and family around you! However, if your husband is going to commute to the UK for work, then you need to be close to a good airport - Malaga or Alicante are good. That way, altho you wont be able to claim any benefits, your husband will still be able to claim child allowance

Jo xxx


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks I was thinking Malaga or costa del sol I don't want freebies I want to work that's why I am going to get more experience before I come over ii have been looking at Spanish job websites and I would come over and get job interviews before I move so that I would have a job my man would prefer a job working with tyres are there many of these jobs available he has a great background in working x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi & Welcome to the forum,

Firstly I have to say I completely agree with bob_bob. Spain is not what it was a few years ago and if you read many of the recent posts you will see the constant advice being given to people in your situation. You will also see today some responses from people who have taken our advice and looked at it closely and the "thanks for the warnings, you are right"!

You mention maybe working in a bank etc. I have to say that unless you are Spanish (or so fluent that you can pass for Spanish) you will never get work in a bank or anything along those lines. With tourism at a complete low no airports are recruiting and if they do then they also will go for the Spanish and not the foreigners.

Unless you have an essential professional skill (for example you are a Doctor) then you will have to settle for the fact that you will probably end up pulling pints, cleaning, or doing other similar work and that is IF you are lucky enough to find work. With millions of Spaniards (many of which speak fluent english) out of work they will always get the jobs over brits. Yes there are british owned bars and businesses that are more likley to employ other brits but they have the pick of countless people to choose from and will usually pick people they know or people who are recommended to them (ie established expats living here).

I have been here on and off for 10 years and permanently nearly 3 years. My partner is Spanish and I consider myself here to stay and well and truly integrated but in oru family there are spaniards who speak perfect english and cant get work... many with university educations and vast experience. 

£5000 whilst may seem a lot to you (and is of course a nice little amount of cash) is absolutely nowhere near enough to bring with you unless you have a job waiting. You WILL spend months and months (unless you are the one in a million lucky one) looking for work, and even with a cheap appartment and basic living expenses you are going to spend at least 1000 a month and after the initial costs of deposits, agency fees etc, that money will be gone in 2 or 3 months.

Sadly many many many brits return home. Many come out, stay a few months then go. Employers are aware of this and cautious about who they employ. If they are going to take on a brit then its more likely to be one who has been here years, knows the locals, knows the area, knows the ways, and is here to stay.

Call centres exist who employ brits but these tend to be sales and comission only. They all have a high turnover of staff because if you don't meet their (oftern unrealistic) targets you are out.

So, think carefully, do your homework, and have many many trips here and get established and make contacts. if you can't afford to do that then please for the sake of your kids stay put in the UK. Your benefits may be exported (in some cases) but for a very limited time and if you are seeking work and are lucky enough to export then in a couple of months they will end.

If you do come out then to answer your other questions... Energy prices tend to be similar to the uk although i spend more than in the UK. Houses are not insulated anywhere near that of UK homes, so right now I have 2 butano heaters going pretty much all day form wake up until bed, i use tons of electric and its all just to keep it comfortable. Then on the flipside in the summer I spend a fortune on electric running the air conditioning just to keep it cool enough to live in. Sky TV is available but at a cost... unless you are lucky enough to get into a place with a dish you will need to buy one... a big one! I paid about 1500 euros for a 2.4 m dish and then the monthly cost on top. Other options are available BUT to be honest if you are coming here and wanting all the things you are used to in the UK then it comes at a cost!

I dont want to burst your dreambubble and I wish you every success and like the others I am happy to answer any more questions you have and help where I can but you have kids and I trhink that bringing them out here, turning their lives upside down with very little backup plans and an almost guaranteed difficult ride is just not the right thing or sensible thing. Sorry!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> Thanks I was thinking Malaga or costa del sol I don't want freebies I want to work that's why I am going to get more experience before I come over ii have been looking at Spanish job websites and I would come over and get job interviews before I move so that I would have a job my man would prefer a job working with tyres are there many of these jobs available he has a great background in working x



No there arent many jobs at all. There are squillions of out of work Spanish who are desperate for work. The benefit system in Spain means that they dont get dole money for an unlimited time! Learning a bit of Spanish will not help you. There are many bilingual professionals who cant find work. At best you may get a job as commission only telesales, I did it for a while and earnt just about enough to pay for the weekly food bill. My husband commuted and that kept us! 

Trust me, unless you have a skill that is needed in Spain, then you're not going to get anything at all, not even an interview - and if you did, is your Spanish going to be good enough to chat a, read and write Spanish?? Mine isnt and I was in Spain for four years!! 

Moving to Spain isnt an easy option, its a harsh country that doesnt have any social help for you when it all goes wrong. Dont do it!

Heres a post from someone who wrote on another thread that sums it up





> ...
> 
> 
> Spanish culture puts Spanish people first regardless of their ability. Do you think you would see the Madrid bus company running a recruitment campaign exclusive to Poland only, excluding all native Spanish drivers as TfL has just done!
> ...


Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

weesuz said:


> Thanks I was thinking Malaga or costa del sol I don't want freebies I want to work that's why I am going to get more experience before I come over ii have been looking at Spanish job websites and I would come over and get job interviews before I move so that I would have a job my man would prefer a job working with tyres are there many of these jobs available he has a great background in working x


Hows his spanish?

Any spanish company will want a fluent speaker. British companies are also looking for this now because with the amount of brits going back any british business with their head screwed on are now trying to target spanish not just expats!


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

I just wish I could come over and find job I will prepare for all of this on the next 3 years unless I win the lottery (I wish) I will never be happy here in the uk its rubbish here so depressing I think life is just a punishment would do anything for a new start me and the family would be a dream come true i will just have to hope I get lucky then I will full fill this dream I'f it's the last thing I do I need to do something before I fall and don't get bk up


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

weesuz said:


> I just wish I could come over and find job I will prepare for all of this on the next 3 years unless I win the lottery (I wish) I will never be happy here in the uk its rubbish here so depressing I think life is just a punishment would do anything for a new start me and the family would be a dream come true i will just have to hope I get lucky then I will full fill this dream I'f it's the last thing I do I need to do something before I fall and don't get bk up


oh i know what you mean! although i do think that as things are, after 3 months in spain you would soon be wishing you were back in the uk and realising how lucky you are... i tell you now when i was in the uk i worked for about £60 an hour and had a waiting list... here I do the same job for 15 euros and spend a lot of time twiddling my thumbs!

i am very lucky because i have work, keep busy etc but i work much harder than in the uk for my money, earn less, and have had to make some serious lifestyle changes as have most on here.

don't give up on your dream by any means... if you want to do it then find a way but dont run away from the uk thinking life here will smell of roses because it wont, it will smell of other things not quite so rosey! but do yoru homework, research, ask us all questions, come out on reccys, establish yrouself, get to know people and plan to do it when the time is right... jsut dont pack your bags, bring your 5000 pounds and loose it all only to go back home on the council waiting list and back to signing on!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> I just wish I could come over and find job I will prepare for all of this on the next 3 years unless I win the lottery (I wish) I will never be happy here in the uk its rubbish here so depressing I think life is just a punishment would do anything for a new start me and the family would be a dream come true i will just have to hope I get lucky then I will full fill this dream I'f it's the last thing I do I need to do something before I fall and don't get bk up


You need to ask yourself why you think moving to Spain is the answer?? Nothing is different in Spain you know, your life will be the same tho harder - much harder. Rules, regulations, red tape, no help, no healthcare,
.............You'll still have the same issues you'll have in the UK except in Spain its much, much harder. The novelty wears off the sunshine and you will be left with a struggle - even the winters are cold. 

You need to move to Spain because its the sensible option, not just because you find the UK depressing!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> You need to ask yourself why you think moving to Spain is the answer?? Nothing is different in Spain you know, your life will be the same tho harder - much harder. Rules, regulations, red tape, no help, no healthcare,
> .............You'll still have the same issues you'll have in the UK except in Spain its much, much harder. The novelty wears off the sunshine and you will be left with a struggle - even the winters are cold.
> 
> You need to move to Spain because its the sensible option, not just because you find the UK depressing!
> ...


Indeed Jo!


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

I did read that it will be easier finding work in benidorm ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> I did read that it will be easier finding work in benidorm ?


Not as easy at it would be to find work in the UK. I think you need to make a few visits and see what things are like for yourself, maybe apply for jobs if you can find any.

Have a read of this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/102848-ok-i-believe-you.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

weesuz said:


> Thanks I was thinking Malaga or costa del sol I don't want freebies I want to work that's why I am going to get more experience before I come over ii have been looking at Spanish job websites and I would come over and get job interviews before I move so that I would have a job my man would prefer a job working with tyres are there many of these jobs available he has a great background in working x


Hi,
I understand you want to improve your lot. It seems that the British press don't report on the crisis in Spain, but Greece has probably been in the news in the UK, so perhaps you can relate if I tell you that Spain is very close to the Greek situation - very close. The UK is not.
If you want to find work you are better off going to Denmark, Switzerland or Norway as you can see in this graph. (Apologies to others who have already seen this, but it so clearly demonstates that the UK is not any where near as badly off as Spain.)










So my advice would be to think about going to one of these countries or Spain later on in life.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think the message is getting through to you...
Firstly, you are less likely to get a job in Spain than I am to win El Gordo. That is the plain, unvarnished fact. You speak no Spanish and contrary to what you seem to think it is very likely you will become 'advanced' without years of immersion in Spanish life and culture.
You are not offering a skill that isn't already in short supply in Spain. There are thousands of Brits here who change tyres, are or claim to be plumbers, plasterers, electricians , hairdressers and so on. Many of them are unemployed and many are wishing they could go back to the UK that you complain about but which unlike Spain provides you with a reasonable if not luxurious standard of living on benefits.
Have you thought about your children's education? How will they cope? What about their future prospects? It's better to be an unemployed young person in the UK than Spain, you know. 
What about health care for you and your children? It doesn't come here free for immigrants until they have paid into the system.
£5000 won't last you long. The cost of living is not that much less than in the UK, in fact on the Costa Del Sol, which is where you say you want to be, everything is much more expensive than in other regions of Spain.
Why do you think you will have a better life in Spain than in the UK, I wonder??
Spain shouldn't be regarded as a place of last resort for jobless Brits, should it. It has problems of its own...five million unemployed...more than onme in every three persons unemployed on the Costa Del Sol. Ask yourself,what chance do you have of getting a secure job with those depressing figures?
I've seen fresh anti-immigrant graffiti on walls in my village. Is it any wonder that Spanish people are beginning to resent foreigners taking their jobs? Many Brits feel like that about Polish workers in the UK.
Many Brits here eke out a living of sorts working on the black economy. But they get no free health care or access to benefits because they are not contributing. The Government is rightly cracking down on that kind of illegal activity anyway.
I used to run down the UK before I left it to live abroad. Now I understand there are very many positive aspects to life in the UK. Until you have experienced life in other countries, you have no grounds on which to run down the country that has given you health care, education and you say welfare benefits.
And before you ask why I am still here if things are so bad: simple answer.
I don't need to work and I have an adequate income.
If I were you I would concentrate on improving my job chances in the UK. I don't know what qualifications you have but whatever they can always be built on. There will be more chance of getting a job in the UK in the next five years than in Spain in the next ten.
Sorry to sound brutal but your dream is just that...a dream that could easily become a nightmare.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

weesuz said:


> I did read that it will be easier finding work in benidorm ?


I know the benidorm scene like the back of my hand and having worked as a business mentor and consultant there I can speak with confidence about the place...

.. THERE'S NO WORK!

Most bar owners (and any type of business for that matter) have got rid of staff and the and are working all the hours themselves and still can't pay the rent! For every bar job, cleaner job, and any other job there are literally 50 people wanting it. 

Bendorm is very multicultural and any business owner taking on staff want to be able to reach out to as many possible customers as they can so those who speak 5 languages are at an immediate advantage (and believe me there are many multilingual folk in benidorm).

Whoever told you there is work in benidorm needs to look closely at the place.. I have friends who do bar work and they tend do have 3 or 4 bars who each give them a couple of hours. On top of this many have to rely on any other odd jobs they can get (cleaning, etc) to earn enough to scrape by, and these are the people who are lucky enough to have lived there years and know everyone who is in the know meaning they get thought of when work is about.

There are some businesses doing well, those who are run by experienced people. I know a guy who is opening a cabaret bar next month and despite the gloom of the economy I know he will do very well, but thats because he has a following of many thousands of loyal fans and clients he has built up over the last decade... he will be recruiting staff for his new place but unless you speak 5 languages fluently, have a lot of experience, have proven your serious by living in the area for at least a couple of years he just won't be interested.. and he really can be that picky... he has people who meet that criteria literally cueing up for a job!

I tell you now that in and around benidorm there are even university graduates (of both sexes) who have resorted to streetwalking to earn a buck (and don't ask me how i know that but i just know!!!).


----------



## Ind1go (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi weesuz,

The best place? Now thats a good question. there are so many places that are great in Spian, it kind of depends on what you want to do etc. where? you just need to have a look around at areas and do some homework first. 

Around most coastal regions there are international schools or the state schools which are ok so I hear, even better for your children as they are young and so will pick up the lingo rapido..

check out the mar menor, it has expanded but with that it has brought in better facilities but it's not over developed like some areas. its as good as it gets.

Good luck, make sure you do your research before jumping in the deep end and if it all weighs up; go for it!!!

I hope all goes well.

Rob


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ind1go said:


> Hi weesuz,
> 
> The best place? Now thats a good question. there are so many places that are great in Spian, it kind of depends on what you want to do etc. where? you just need to have a look around at areas and do some homework first.
> 
> ...



Rob,
She needs work....
International schools cost money she hasn't got.
Not all children 'pick up the lingo rapido'. I have taught foreign children. I know.
What 'research' would you advise, though?
Do you really think someone with very little to offer in the current desperate Spanish job market should be encouraged to 'Go for it?'
It's so wrong to give people false hope.
All the posters on this thread have been honest and realistic. We're not trying to keep the place to ourselves, we're trying to tell people how it really is and perhaps save them a lot of heartache.
I don't know if you've noticed but we get a lot of posts similar to that of the OP at this time of year...I started a thread three years ago entitled 'It's That Time of the Year Again..'


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replays folk going to take a wee trip over there in a couple a months and do some research ) I really can't stay put in uk for much longer but I don't plan to just go to Spain and expect to get a job and schooling right away I am going to do this properly but what's the best trade or experience to have as am going to start collage as well as work and would like to no what courses would be best to take to benefit me getting work over then in 3 maybe 5 years ? I no things change but just rough guide on what the Spanish look for ? X


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

I could maybe go to some agencies and shops and stuff by that time my Spanish will be good all I can say is I'll never no unless I take that chance and it's a chance am willing to take but I have alot of time to prepare and that's what am going to do! I will still appreciate alot of advice and comments of your views thanks x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

weesuz said:


> Thanks for the replays folk going to take a wee trip over there in a couple a months and do some research ) I really can't stay put in uk for much longer but I don't plan to just go to Spain and expect to get a job and schooling right away I am going to do this properly but what's the best trade or experience to have as am going to start collage as well as work and would like to no what courses would be best to take to benefit me getting work over then in 3 maybe 5 years ? I no things change but just rough guide on what the Spanish look for ? X


who knows what it will be like in 3-5 years??


it might be worse - it might be better


8 years ago when it was pretty good, you could indeed come over with no Spanish & find work catering to the Brit community - bars, restaurants, cleaning, pools, gardening etc.

people came over with a bit of money behind them & set up successful businesses - the same sort of businesses they had in the UK usually, although there were of course those who transformed from being a labourer to master builder somewhere between Gatwick & Alicante!

I somehow doubt that it will ever be like that again - at least not in my lifetime - & the Brit community isn't so big any more - & what's more, those of us who have been here a long time would be using the local Spanish tradespeople in any case

in normal circumstances, you need to be exceptional in whatever you do - what ever job there is available now, or even 5 years from now, you'd be in line behind spanish nationals - many of whom are fluent in several languages, and also Brits & other foreigners who have been here al long time & have ties here - who aren't going to disappear when the pull of family kicks in - or who will just upsticks when they've had enough

any college courses you might do would quite possibly not be easily transferable to Spain

maybe in 5 years it will be better - so the very best thing you can do is get on with your life as it is, become as proficient in Spanish as you can, save yourself a really big nest egg (enough to live on for a year?) and make lots of recces


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

weesuz said:


> Thanks for the replays folk going to take a wee trip over there in a couple a months and do some research ) I really can't stay put in uk for much longer but I don't plan to just go to Spain and expect to get a job and schooling right away I am going to do this properly but what's the best trade or experience to have as am going to start collage as well as work and would like to no what courses would be best to take to benefit me getting work over then in 3 maybe 5 years ? I no things change but just rough guide on what the Spanish look for ? X



I think you should learn Spanish. Maybe other posters can give you some idea as to what trades are most in demand but being realistic you will not be able to work in a 100% Spanish environment until you have lived for many years in Spain.
Being realistic I think you will be initially limited to Brit areas and businesses but competition for jobs in these areas is tough. As Steve said, you need to speak several languages to be competitive in a market where there are always more people looking for jobs than there are people offering them. When the economy picks up there will be many more people like you coming over to find work so the competition will be stiffer.
Apart from Spanish...IT skills are always worth having, basic accountancy skills, that kind of thing. Please don't be offended but what about your UK literacy and numeracy qualifications? If you are looking for office work you need a reasonable standard of literacy and some knowledge of business practice.
You really should think more carefully about your life in the UK, though. I know unemployment is high and likely to rise in the UK but unemployment in Spain isn't going to fall for years. In the UK you have a home, whether it's yours or you rent it doesn't matter, it's your home, your children go to school and learn in English, you have free health care, you say you have benefits...you won't get those in Spain.
The UK is a much kinder place to live than Spain. I don't know how much experience you hav e had of living and travelling abroad but believe me,saying that 'you can't stay put in the UK any longer' makes me wonder how much you know of how things work in other countries.
Think about your children....read the thread about British students in Spanish schools. 
Think about the fact that one in two school leavers in Spain have no job.
You say you can't wait to leave the UK...have you thought why so many people risk their lives, stow away in the wheel compartments of planes, hang under the EuroStar trains, hide in boxes in trucks? 
People die trying to get into the UK yet you can't wait to leave it, you say


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> who knows what it will be like in 3-5 years??
> 
> 
> it might be worse - it might be better
> ...


xabiachica is completely right. You are wise to make this a more medium term plan than an immediate plan. Learn spanish and stick to it... After 10 years on and off, 5 years of always keeping a home here whilst i learned and planned, and 3 years of permanent living (and a spanish partner and family who speak no english) I am ashamed to say I am still nowhere near fluent...every day I hear words I don't know and although now i can communicate i do sometimes find myself talking in present tense instead of past or future, and having to think about certain verbs... then theres the vocabulary... I am getting there now and live in a completely spanish area and converse in an acceptable way and improve daily but it does take a very long time to speak the kind of level you will need to get work... so join classes now and if you are coming in 5 years go every week for 5 years and you may be in with a chance... although however many classes you do, nothing prepares you for real conversation where they talk at 100mph and use slang and terminology that books don't teach you... so if you can look out for spanish people, find maybe language exchange websites also and really get to grips with speaking it.. .thats the important thing.. far more than grammar and classroom stuff (IMO although xabia will probably disagree being a teacher!)..

As for what type of jobs to train for... who knows.. sorry!

Doctors can usually get work and nurses if they are fluent.. anything less is hit and miss and as I have said before there are professionals with experience from many sectors who are out of work at the moment!

Like xabia said, whatever you do or are trained in, for every job theres many many applicants and employers will choose qualifications, EXPERIENCE, fluency in languages and history in spain (time here, stability etc) over everything else!

Learn as much as you can about spain, use the forums, ask anything you want, try to find spanish friends who want to learn english, and make it a serious passion to prepare for the move in the future.... commitment pays off!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

weesuz said:


> I could maybe go to some agencies and shops and stuff by *that time my Spanish will be good all *I can say is I'll never no unless I take that chance and it's a chance am willing to take but I have alot of time to prepare and that's what am going to do! I will still appreciate alot of advice and comments of your views thanks x



Sorry to disillusion you but it won't. 
I worked as a translator/interpreter in the UK and before moving to Prague where we lived before coming to Spain I had visited Prague for very many years and learnt Czech in the UK.
After three years in Prague my Czech still wasn't good enough to get me a job. Yes, I can buy things, ask directions, chat with friends but that's all and I'm a trained language teacher! I speak three languages fluently and after three years in Spain can handle most situations but get a job ....no way.
You need to live in a country before you can be fluent in its language. Speaking is easy compared to listening and understanding the language when spoken by a native.
Then there are different Spanish regional 'languages'...Catalan to take just one example is different from Castellano. In my area Andaluz is spoken and I often have problems understanding that.
I don't want to sound unkind but I really don't think you understand just how complicated making a new life in a foreign country is.
And as you have children it's not fair on them to learn the hard way.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to disillusion you but it won't.
> I worked as a translator/interpreter in the UK and before moving to Prague where we lived before coming to Spain I had visited Prague for very many years and learnt Czech in the UK.
> After three years in Prague my Czech still wasn't good enough to get me a job. Yes, I can buy things, ask directions, chat with friends but that's all and I'm a trained language teacher! I speak three languages fluently and after three years in Spain can handle most situations but get a job ....no way.
> You need to live in a country before you can be fluent in its language. Speaking is easy compared to listening and understanding the language when spoken by a native.
> ...


Mary is so right here I thought i was doing ok with spanish for years... talking in shops, ordering in restaurants, speaking with tradesmen etc... then I met my OH and got submerged in real spanish (and valenciano for heavens sake grrr) and realised i knew almost nothing... all those years people in shops had been lovely to me, realising the fact that i am foreign and trying, so in turn speaking basic spanish back to me and making me think i could have a conversation... then when you are dropped in with spaniards talking amongst themselves and trying to be part of the conversation you have to learn... and fast... for the first 6 months with my OH i just sat like a pillock whenever i visited the in-laws house and couldn't fatham out a thing that was being said...they understood my attempts at speaking but i couldn't for the life of me make out a word that was being said... the speed, the vocabulary, the terminology... it was literally a whole new language and a different world from what i had learned in classes, read in text books, and thought I knew.

Now its much better and i am confident in joining in most (not all) family conversations (it gets tricky at those big typical gatherings of 50 people all talking over each other jaja) and despite my mistakes I can get by and am quite proud of how much the last 18 months has taught me and how much i can now speak and UNDERSTAND... i reckon at this rate of daily practice and learning... MAYBE in another 2 years i could apply for a real spanish job... but as Mary said it takes a hell of a long time living somewhere and talking it daily until you get to that level... and most expats are not as lucky as me with the amount of spanish they get exposed to!


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Will still go see for myself thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

weesuz said:


> Will still go see for myself thanks


That is the most sensible thing to do. Have a look at Matt and Cara's post...they came to have a look last week.


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there anyone in this form that has done what am wanting to do and it worked out or didn't work out ? Would be good to here some story's also can you stay somewhere in Spain that has all your daily needs without haveing to travel far ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

weesuz said:


> Is there anyone in this form that has done what am wanting to do and it worked out or didn't work out ? Would be good to here some story's also can you stay somewhere in Spain that has all your daily needs without haveing to travel far ?


we did it - 8 years ago though & always had an income from outside Spain as well as my income



where I live, the kids walk to school, we can walk/cycle to just about everything we want


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Where is it you are ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xabiachica lives in Javea, she and her family came to Spain when things were easier and they had work and an income from another country. 

What I cant understand is why you think things are better in Spain than the UK. Having just returned from spending four years in Spain, I can assure you that the UK is a doddle by comparison, even silly little things like carpets and central heating are are such a luxury. 

You need to visit Spain and you need to do a bit of soul searching as to why you feel so unhappy

Jo xxx


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

I would think you would get gas and elec?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> I would think you would get gas and elec?



Spanish houses are very cold in the winter, lots of tiles, no insulation and very few have central heating. I dont think there is anywhere in Spain that has mains gas, so most people have have portable gas heaters and electric heaters - which are expensive to run and dont really warm the houses up. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

weesuz said:


> I would think you would get gas and elec?


I don't think Jo is saying there is no gas or electric in Spain... she is saying that its not like you are used to in the UK. Despite the -18 temperatures at the moment most people in the UK have the luxury of carpets on the floors and central heating... meaning a cozy little house, or at least a cosy bedroom!

Here we rely on expensive electric or bottled gas which costs a fortune to run and the houses are not insulated, carpets are rare because of the summer heat and although its just above freezing tonight i can barely keep the house warm!

At new year i went to see my mum for a couple of nights and walking round barefoot on carpet with toasty warm rooms was just the best thing ever! We spend all summer paying a fortune in air con to keep the house cold and all winter paying a fortune in heating to keep it warm!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Spanish houses are very cold in the winter, lots of tiles, no insulation and very few have central heating. I dont think there is anywhere in Spain that has mains gas, so most people have have portable gas heaters and electric heaters - which are expensive to run and dont really warm the houses up.
> 
> Jo xxx


So you are back in the UK now Jo? 

We never met for coffee :ranger: are you returning or back for good?

Ohh, and you can get mains gas in some main cities... my sister in law has just moved to a new flat with it... which was quite a surprise to me... i like most of spain hump the heavy butane back and forth to the patrol station!


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Well that good to no but I will see for myself x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> So you are back in the UK now Jo?
> 
> We never met for coffee :ranger: are you returning or back for good?
> 
> Ohh, and you can get mains gas in some main cities... my sister in law has just moved to a new flat with it... which was quite a surprise to me... i like most of spain hump the heavy butane back and forth to the patrol station!


Yes Steve, sadly we're back in the UK. I did go over to Spain last week to visit friends and - it was cold - absolutely freezing at night!!! I was planning to go along to the costa blanca and visit friends over that way, but I didnt get around to it - next time and we'll get together!!!

The reason we left was that my husband was fed up with commuting, my children wanted to go to college in the UK and we lost the tenants in our UK house, so it seemed the only sensible option. But we are planning our return.........!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

What's it like staying in Spain what are the school hours? What time does some works open close like as in the uk it's line 9 untl 5


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

What is the minimum wage there as well ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

weesuz said:


> What's it like staying in Spain what are the school hours? What time does some works open close like as in the uk it's line 9 untl 5


Could I suggest that you maybe start a new thread for each new query... that way more people are likely to see it rather than just the ones who are following this thread!

School hours vary... many do the siesta so it means a long lunch and finishing late... depends on the school, private, state, and area of course!

Work... well... again depends on what you do. Some businesses (small businesses, professionals etc) adopt the traditional siesta hours, some don't.. big shops open right through... having said that, its not unusual for me to walk through town at 11pm and see all the office staff at the abogados or accountants working hard!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> What is the minimum wage there as well ?


Its whatever an employer can either afford or get away with paying you! I got 200€ a month working full time in a bar

Jo xxx


----------



## therustynail (Feb 13, 2012)

*There's no place like home*



weesuz said:


> Hi everyone I was looking to move to Spain from uk somewhere that's affordable I am on social security benefits as an a stay at home mother with 2 girls and a man that works in Arnold Clark tyre distribution supervisor. My youngest girls starts school this summer so I plan to go get a job to refresh my call centre experience I have a background in sales as well so will be hoping to get a job but I need to no where the best place would for me and my children to live it has to be near a town beach school shops Docters ect ect. Wee would require renting a property reasonable cheap we do plan to save around 5000 to use until we get a job I need to no does public school cost I get free education over here is it the same over there ? Is there any fees ? What would be the right thing for me to do to go ahead and move to Spain *thanks*Honest answers please would be appreciated also how much is energy prices and sky prices and how does council tax work ? Thanks


This is not a time to be moving to Spain. It already has a 23% unemloyment rate and tourism is down so it will very difficult for you to obtain employment. Give it a couple of years then think about it again when the economic outlook may be better


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

And bars don't close until the last punter has finished drinking... whatever time that may be... so the poor staff have to wait!

****s are working late tonight also... they tend to spend more time working now... either that or theres more of them as i drive home! Chilly!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its whatever an employer can either afford or get away with paying you! I got 200€ a month working full time in a bar
> 
> Jo xxx


true enough... sadly many employers pay "in the black" (i.e. off record, no social security etc) this means the worker gets no healthcare, no pension and no sickness or unemployment benefit... BUT many business are forced to do this to stay in business because of a) high taxes and b) other busineses who don't even bother to register undercutting them... as for the workers... well... take it or leave it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weesuz said:


> What's it like staying in Spain what are the school hours? What time does some works open close like as in the uk it's line 9 untl 5


Schools vary, but the state schools seem to be about 9am til 2ish??? Mine went to an international school which was 9 til 4pm. The schools break up for the summer and are closed for 3 months. Work varies hugely depending on what you do. But there is the siesta, so many companies close for the long lunch and open again for the evening/

I have to say that all these questions suggest that you really need to visit Spain and see how the system works over there. It really isnt like England in the sun, its totally different. Its a very harsh country, it doesnt have a nanny state culture. 

It would be lovely to tell you that yes, you'll get work. that you can chose your hours, that your employer will care that you have children to pick up from school, that you'll get a liveable minimum wage and the government will top that up, you'll get free healthcare if you are sick, child allowance, benefits, subsidies..... But you wont get any of it and no one will care or help

If you were to move there, you will first of all have to rent a property, ok, you could find somewhere for probably as little as 300€ a month (excluding utilities - water, electricity}, you would need to pay one months deposit, one months rent and one months finders fee up front. you would then need to get NIE numbers for your family and sign onto the padron. The local town hall would then tell you which school to send your children to.. You would need then to buy their books - that can be as much as 500€ each for the year. If you want extras such as sky tv, you would have to pay for them and thats not as cheap as the UK. I would say, including travelling costs, all of that would use up most of your initial £5000 and thats before you've lived for a month there. Getting work??? Well I'm not sure how many different ways there are of explaining that its unlikely that you'll get a job at all, let alone one that will enable you to afford to pay for everything that you'll need to pay or fit in with your children. So what then???? Will you have the money to return to the UK??? 

Visit, look around, ask around, listen to what people are telling you and make long term plans, not fantasies

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

weesuz said:


> What is the minimum wage there as well ?


21,38€ a day - 641,40€ a month, but ATM there are many areas where this is not applied as other members have said
Salario Mnimo Interprofesional 2012


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Working hours, same as in the UK will vary considerably depending on what you're doing, the company that your at, the area you're in and the season.
I work in 3 different companies now. One is 9:00 - 5:00 although some work 8:00 - 4:00.
Another is 8/9:00 to when- you- get- it- finished -mate! which can be 6:00, 7:00, 8:00, 9:00, or 10:00
Another is 8:00/9:00 - 6:00/ 7:00
Some offices introduce a summer timetable around mid June - to mid Sept. You may come in earlier and therefore leave earlier or leave earlier and make up time in the winter months.
Those are office jobs, but bar work, or restaurant work...? Here people have lunch from 1:30 which is really early to 4:00. If you're in a holiday area you could be open for lunch at 11:30 with the Dutch and go right through to midnight catering for all the different nationalities!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 21,38€ a day - 641,40€ a month, but ATM there are many areas where this is not applied as other members have said
> Salario Mnimo Interprofesional 2012


and thats for a full time job!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> and thats for a full time job!


Yes, of course you've little hope of living the good life or even an ok life if this is the only money you've got coming in, but that's the official figure.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, of course you've little hope of living the good life or even an ok life if this is the only money you've got coming in, but that's the official figure.


and we all know that whilst that is the official figure for 40 hours, many have to work 50 or 60 hours to get that! especially in the bar trade!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

weesuz said:


> Is there anyone in this form that has done what am wanting to do and it worked out or didn't work out ? Would be good to here some story's also can you stay somewhere in Spain that has all your daily needs without haveing to travel far ?


The more I read your posts the more I begin to think you really should stay home. Please don't take this the wrong way -we are trying to be helpful - but it's becoming more and more obvious that you have no idea how things are in Spain.
We are all trying to tell you -gently - that you are dreaming about Spain and your dreams are way off-beam.
You want to know about people who moved to Spain and are happy here.
Well, I moved to Spain over three years ago. We sold our businesses and properties in the UK and Canada when we left the UK over six years ago.
We both retired before the usual age as we could afford to live the lifestyle we wanted -not luxurious but very comfortable. We live on investment and pension income. We spend most of our monthly income on renting a large house with pool. Otherwise our lifestyle is less 'luxurious' than in the UK where we had three good cars, a nice detached cottage and could afford to eat out and buy good clothes whenever we felt like it. We don't eat out more than twice a month and rarely buy new clothes here. We have one car...an eight-year-old LandRover.
There is no way we could live like this if we were in your situation. We are both 'professionals' in the sense that we are University-educated and have managerial and business experience - my partner owned businesses. Because of this we had enough money saved to weather most economic storms. If we can't afford the high rent on our house...no problem. We can move into something less expensive.
We have no dependants and our son is in a well-paid job. We are looking to him to rescue us if /when we are old, decrepit and need help.
So, in short, we are very very lucky.
None of what I have described about my situation applies to you, though. You are looking for work, have no real trades or skills, certainly none in demand, you have dependant children, you speak no Spanish and it's clear you have little if any idea about what life in Spain is really like.
If I were in your position there is no way I would waste my life on dreams and fantasies. You have things going for you in the UK...you have an income albeit on benefits, you have a partner with a job, you have children who can be educated for free, you have the important safety net of the welfare state.
If you end up here jobless and broke without money even for the fare home...who will help you?
You clearly have aspirations foer a better life which is great. Everyone should be like you in that sense. But you need to build a secure life in the UK before thinking of moving. Get qualifications, get more 'real' job experience.
I'm sure you can do that and it's better to have a real plan for a better life in the UK than dreams of a fantasy life in Spain....'cause it ain't gonna happen!
Please don't see this post as other than helpful as I and everyone else are only trying to tell you the truth and thereby be kind and helpful.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> The more I read your posts the more I begin to think you really should stay home. Please don't take this the wrong way -we are trying to be helpful - but it's becoming more and more obvious that you have no idea how things are in Spain.
> We are all trying to tell you -gently - that you are dreaming about Spain and your dreams are way off-beam.
> You want to know about people who moved to Spain and are happy here.
> Well, I moved to Spain over three years ago. We sold our businesses and properties in the UK and Canada when we left the UK over six years ago.
> ...


Lovely words mary... one question based on what you said there.... can I be your pool boy?:croc: ( i have an incredibly tight pair of underpants and my own broom)!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Lovely words mary... one question based on what you said there.... can I be your pool boy?:croc: ( i have an incredibly tight pair of underpants and my own broom)!


Resisting the temptation to make crude insinuations about brooms but not successfully....you will need a very long one for our pool.......
Seriously, though, thanks to advice from the lovely Jo and others we are now looking after our own pool.
('Oh Madam, has it come to this?', as the Harrods grocery sales assistant said to the posh lady when she asked for a quarter-pound of margarine. He was sacked).


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Resisting the temptation to make crude insinuations about brooms but not successfully....you will need a very long one for our pool.......
> Seriously, though, thanks to advice from the lovely Jo and others we are now looking after our own pool.
> ('Oh Madam, has it come to this?', as the Harrods grocery sales assistant said to the posh lady when she asked for a quarter-pound of margarine. He was sacked).


the potential crude replies are flowing through my head but i will resist also but looks like i will have to leave the job because my broom isn't that long!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Porn filter to be put into immediate operation, please!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Porn filter to be put into immediate operation, please!!!


that would be your dirty mind.....


I have no clue what you mean ...............	:noidea:


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> Lovely words mary... one question based on what you said there.... can I be your pool boy?:croc: ( i have an incredibly tight pair of underpants and my own broom)!


It isn't true without pics!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

weesuz said:


> Thanks for the replays folk going to take a wee trip over there in a couple a months and do some research ) I really can't stay put in uk for much longer but I don't plan to just go to Spain and expect to get a job and schooling right away I am going to do this properly but what's the best trade or experience to have as am going to start collage as well as work and would like to no what courses would be best to take to benefit me getting work over then in 3 maybe 5 years ? I no things change but just rough guide on what the Spanish look for ? X


Suz, sadly your just not listening to the reality of the situation in Spain. There is no work for you. Qualified professionals ain't getting work. Your partner won't get a job in a tyre shop. There are no benefits for you. You can't afford the private education for your children they will need (£600-£800 a month). It won't get any easier in three to five years, in fact it will get worse before its even starts to improve. You will end up on the council housing list and in line for benefits back in the UK inside of three or four months.

Education, rent, utilities, food and transport would be_ from_ £1500++ a month minimum, how much do you earn in the UK, a country you know, where you speak the language, have contacts etc?

Retrain in the UK and improve your lot there, move in the UK even, but don't pack your bags for Spain gal.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Suz, sadly your just not listening to the reality of the situation in Spain. There is no work for you. Qualified professionals ain't getting work. Your partner won't get a job in a tyre shop. There are no benefits for you. You can't afford the private education for your children they will need (£600-£800 a month). It won't get any easier in three to five years, in fact it will get worse before its even starts to improve. You will end up on the council housing list and in line for benefits back in the UK inside of three or four months.
> 
> Education, rent, utilities, food and transport would be_ from_ £1500++ a month minimum, how much do you earn in the UK, a country you know, where you speak the language, have contacts etc?
> 
> Retrain in the UK and improve your lot there, move in the UK even, but don't pack your bags for Spain gal.


Agree completely bob_bob. Here there is no dole (well not for foreigners until you have paid in for a long time), no housing benefits, no child benefits or other help with kids, and no work. I get the feeling the OP is dead set on coming despite our advice and obviously I wish them well... i hope that whatever they do they make it work, but i hope that this forum gives her the insight to seriously think in a level headed way about things!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I had to say what I did then I won't feel guilty when it goes pear shaped and the gal comes back and tells us.

Good luck Suz,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> I had to say what I did then I won't feel guilty when it goes pear shaped and the gal comes back and tells us.
> 
> Good luck Suz,


Guilt has nothing to do with it, telling it like it is has.
We get very many 'I want to emigrate to Spain' posts at this time of year, especially when it's cold and miserable in the UK as it is now.
Very few carry it through so we don't hear from them again. 
The few that do and are successful like Natalie have planned for years and nearly all of them have businesses they will bring with them or jobs with contracts.
With Spain heading for recession it's even more important to give people the facts on the ground.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I'm completely fed up with the UK wannabes who ask for honest opinions/ your advice/ *T*he *T*ruth and then completely ignore it. Or worse, then get abusive 'cos you haven't told them what they want to hear
Why ask for this information, only to chuck it out the window?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'm completely fed up with the UK wannabes who ask for honest opinions/ your advice/ *T*he *T*ruth and then completely ignore it. Or worse, then get abusive 'cos you haven't told them what they want to hear
> Why ask for this information, only to chuck it out the window?


I dont mind people asking, afterall a forum such as this is a good starting place to find out. Not everyone is aware of whats going on in other countries, especially after that wonderful holiday last summer....!!!??!, but I do sometimes feel that people dont listen, or dont believe what we say. They also seem to think that what it was like on holiday is how it always is - and we are just too negative to understand that!!????

I repeat, Spain is a lovely country, but its a harsh country, its not somewhere to go to if you cant "hack" it in the UK. Its somewhere that needs careful planning, a good financial buffer and understanding. Somewhere to go to when you have made it in the UK. But before anything else, people need to visit, to see it as it is, not the holiday Spain, but the real "nitty gritty"!! And of course, dont burn UK bridges!!!

I dont even think the recession is the reason its no longer an easy country. Once upon a time, the country was new, growing and full of new opportunities. But its all been done and done again and again. Therefore, those who came over 10+ years ago were able to make their way and find things to financially support them. the currencies also made it easier. Its not like that anymore. "We came, we saw, we conquered" and now its all been done!

Jo xxxx


----------



## therustynail (Feb 13, 2012)

jojo said:


> I dont mind people asking, afterall a forum such as this is a good starting place to find out. Not everyone is aware of whats going on in other countries, especially after that wonderful holiday last summer....!!!??!, but I do sometimes feel that people dont listen, or dont believe what we say. They also seem to think that what it was like on holiday is how it always is - and we are just too negative to understand that!!????
> 
> I repeat, Spain is a lovely country, but its a harsh country, its not somewhere to go to if you cant "hack" it in the UK. Its somewhere that needs careful planning, a good financial buffer and understanding. Somewhere to go to when you have made it in the UK. But before anything else, people need to visit, to see it as it is, not the holiday Spain, but the real "nitty gritty"!! And of course, dont burn UK bridges!!!
> 
> ...


You will regret it if you dont do it. It will eat away at you. What if...what if. Nobody wants to be aged 85, sitting in their armchair, in a home for the elderly thinking "why does no-one visit me" and "Why did I not go to Spain and live the dream". 
Thats not the point of course. The point is - spain is not the place to be right now for non-spaniards. Wait for the right moment, be it 5 years or 10 years. If you are young enough then time is on your side.


----------



## weesuz (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks people X x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

therustynail said:


> You will regret it if you dont do it. It will eat away at you. What if...what if. Nobody wants to be aged 85, sitting in their armchair, in a home for the elderly thinking "why does no-one visit me" and "Why did I not go to Spain and live the dream".
> Thats not the point of course. The point is - spain is not the place to be right now for non-spaniards. Wait for the right moment, be it 5 years or 10 years. If you are young enough then time is on your side.


Yes, that was me!! I wanted to do it for those reasons and agree totally with those sentiments. I would have been one of those who says "it'll be fine, we'll get jobs, dont worry". Fortunately my OH is a cautious so and so and we did a good amount of planning, preparing and investigating. We knew it wouldnt be easy and as it turned out, the minute we arrived the recession started which meant we had to go to "plan B" and so OH commuted. I loved my life in Spain, it was wonderful - nothing like I thought it would be, but I didnt ever want to leave there. Sadly, as things turned out we've had to, but hopefully we'll be back there. 

That said, without a good income, it would have been horrendous living in Spain! There is also a certain amount of peace of mind living in the UK. We are looked after here if things dont pan out!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont mind people asking, afterall a forum such as this is a good starting place to find out. Not everyone is aware of whats going on in other countries, especially after that wonderful holiday last summer....!!!??!, but I do sometimes feel that people dont listen, or dont believe what we say. They also seem to think that what it was like on holiday is how it always is - and we are just too negative to understand that!!????
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


I don't mind people asking.
It's great that people take their lives, and even more so the lives of their dependants seriously.

And I don't want people to blindly follow the advice of of bunch of people who post on a forum. 

But I would like to think that that advice, once sought, was at least considered and thought about.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi & Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Firstly I have to say I completely agree with bob_bob. Spain is not what it was a few years ago and if you read many of the recent posts you will see the constant advice being given to people in your situation. You will also see today some responses from people who have taken our advice and looked at it closely and the "thanks for the warnings, you are right"!
> 
> ...


Perfect advice Steve


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

weesuz said:


> Thanks people X x


Weesuz. Please forgive me if I'm wrong, but from the start of this thread, I wondered if you were serious or not.
If you _were_ serious, I hope you've read all the advice given to you and are still doing your research.
Good luck either way.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that I am gate crashing this forum but the situation is the same in Cyprus really. 

If you think that you will walk into a nice little office job, or work in a shop or hotel it just isn't going to happen! I would say though that how we do things now in the world is different and maybe look to setup your own internet business doing something. You don't have to provide a service to people in Spain - your business could service businesses/individuals from the UK and with VOIP now available it makes this quite achievable!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SWJ said:


> I know that I am gate crashing this forum but the situation is the same in Cyprus really.
> 
> If you think that you will walk into a nice little office job, or work in a shop or hotel it just isn't going to happen! I would say though that how we do things now in the world is different and maybe look to setup your own internet business doing something. You don't have to provide a service to people in Spain - your business could service businesses/individuals from the UK and with VOIP now available it makes this quite achievable!


You're more than welcome to "crash into our forum" LOL!! It seems as we're all in the same crisis !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Jo! 

Things are quite tough in UK too and we think that the grass is greener where the sun shines! 

The woman above would be potty to leave the UK where her partner has a job.


----------



## pregster (Feb 15, 2012)

hi,im only new on here and not in a position to give you advice on how the country is but one thing for sure is that i would liste to all the good advice given and think long and hard before you jump into the unknown,we all have dreams and aspire for a better life (its natural) but common sense has to provail.
i have a dream to move but if i do then i will be starting my own business,its a risk but in a risk taker and at least i may have a slight chance in sucseeding,if you have to rely on getting a job then please listen to whats being said as if my dreams were to come for work then already i know it would be a no-no.im also single so if i end up skint on the street then i can fend for myself were you have kids to think about.
at the end of the day these forums are a great source of infomation from people in the know,like myself,please listen to advice given and you wont go wrong


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like I hit it lucky then! Came out here in September got offered a temp Xmas job then was taken on full time in Jan! Sometime Lady Luck does shine on you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Sounds like I hit it lucky then! Came out here in September got offered a temp Xmas job then was taken on full time in Jan! Sometime Lady Luck does shine on you.


Well you certainly were lucky, but then again there's got to be a good luck story every once and a while, hasn't there?
So what kind of job is it, and are there any more going????????


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm working for a Brit retailers in Spain. All legal so free healthcare for the family. Didn't actively look for work but happened to see the advert for Xmas staff in the shop, sent my CV and was invited for an interview. Then after Xmas was asked back. I know I've been lucky but there are jobs out there. It's not a high flying job but the hours suit me and the people are great!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mazlester said:


> I'm working for a Brit retailers in Spain. All legal so free healthcare for the family. Didn't actively look for work but happened to see the advert for Xmas staff in the shop, sent my CV and was invited for an interview. Then after Xmas was asked back. I know I've been lucky but there are jobs out there. It's not a high flying job but the hours suit me and the people are great!


Sounds good to me


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

pregster said:


> hi,im only new on here and not in a position to give you advice on how the country is but one thing for sure is that i would liste to all the good advice given and think long and hard before you jump into the unknown,we all have dreams and aspire for a better life (its natural) but common sense has to provail.
> i have a dream to move but if i do then i will be starting my own business,its a risk but in a risk taker and at least i may have a slight chance in sucseeding,if you have to rely on getting a job then please listen to whats being said as if my dreams were to come for work then already i know it would be a no-no.im also single so if i end up skint on the street then i can fend for myself were you have kids to think about.
> at the end of the day these forums are a great source of infomation from people in the know,like myself,please listen to advice given and you wont go wrong


Pregster, I note that you're in Loughborough.... along with my eldest son, and a few thousand mad students!! No wonder you are planning a 'better life' elsewhere!! Good luck with your plans and if you see a rather tall and generally loud lad causing grief, please tell him to behave (say his mum says so)


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

amanda123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> And thanks for the welcome. I completely agree with all of the posts that the entire truth of the situation has to be told, covering up the facts will not help anyone and is not the right thing to do. But people will make up their own minds on the information provided and some will take the leap if they are fully prepared or not and for many different reasons. I just feel in this respect it is better to also lay out as many options as possible rather than to just say don't do it.
> 
> ...


I don't like the idea of sitting down and taking a kicking either. 
Although I was lucky enough to have a very good education, I come from a family background where surviving against adversity was a daily necessity. We learned fast how to do that. With that background, if anything knocked me back, I would dust myself off and find new ways to achieve my goals. It worked.

So, when posters come on this forum displaying ingenuity, hope, and true belief in themselves, I don't want to knock down their dreams or their self belief. On the contrary, I recognise kindred spirits.

And with that in mind, I know that some of those kindred spirits will come to live in Spain whatever they are told about their likely prospects, and do their utmost to fulfill their dreams.

It would give me great pleasure if those same kindred spirits beat all the odds and made a true success of living here.

Along with other posters, I have tried to tell you the truth about the situation here. We are not lying. I'm afraid we speak from a wide range of experiences. I would guess that most of us would love to be able to give you a positive response. Sadly, we can't.

But if you still want to try to fulfill your dreams here, I _truly_ wish you luck.

And, if you do make the choice to move to Spain, please don't be put off from asking for help here. This forum has posters with a wide range of knowledge on everything from property, taxes, health insurance, utilities, etc, to things you may need help with in everyday life.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

XTreme said:


> The clues were there at the time, but we didn't pick up on it. Look at "The Prisoner".....if that wasn't a prophecy for life in Britain in the future I don't know what was.
> Check the lyrics to The Who's "Won't get fooled again" from 1971.....cos that's what has happened to us.
> And you've got to feel sorry for poor old Barry McGuire.....now in his late 70's and still singing "Eve of Destruction".....again very prophetic, and just as valid today as it was in 1965.


Whenever there's a general election, I will find my husband playing 'Won't get Fooled Again' very loudly. 
Not that it does any good. 

Both of the tracks and the television series you refer to are classics. And that may be part of the problem.
People listen to them and watch them and enjoy them as classics, but then the 'it's not going to happen to me' philosophy kicks in and they lose their real political value.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved all the 'thread drift' posts to a new thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/104570-forum-politics.html


----------

